# European Railway Stations



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Gare des Bénédictins, Limoges, France*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29368565828/


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Gare d'Orsay, Paris, France*


Tour Eiffel et Musée d'Orsay by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


Musée d'Orsay by Julien Morot, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Gare de Lyon and its famous restaurant "Le Train Bleu", Paris, France*


Gare de Lyon by Gord Gallagher, sur Flickr


Restaurant Le Train Bleu, Paris by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


Restaurant Le Train Bleu, Paris by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


Restaurant Le Train Bleu, Paris by kiff les tofs, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Gare Saint-Exupery, Lyon, France*


Aeroport Lyon Saint-Exupery by Commission du Film Auvergne, sur Flickr


Spaceship III by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*London Bridge Station*



Named for its proximity to the bridge of the same name, London Bridge Station was in the 19th century the terminal station of one of the oldest passenger rail lines in the world. Unlike the large number of stations north of the River Thames, London Bridge is just one of the two big terminals of the South Bank. It receives approximately 50 million passengers per year and it was completely renovated in the same period in which The Shard was built, sharing with her a direct physical connection.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Manchester, UK: Piccadilly Station*




With approximately 25 million passengers per year, Manchester Piccadilly Station is the city's main transport hub, located only 5 blocks from downtown (Piccadilly Gardens) and directly connected to the Metrolink Network of trams. Following next, some images of the station:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Oslo: Central Station (Oslo Sentralstasjon)*






Oslo Central Station is the main railway station in Oslo, and the largest railway station within the entire Norwegian railway system. It is the terminus of Drammen Line, Gardermoen Line, Gjøvik Line, Hoved Line and Østfold Line. It serves express, regional and local rail services by four companies. The railway station is operated by Bane NOR while its real estate subsidiary, Bane NOR Eiendom owns the station, and was opened in 1980. Oslo Central was built on the site of the older Oslo East Station (Oslo Østbanestasjon, Oslo Ø), the combining of the former east and west stations being made possible by the opening of the Oslo Tunnel. Oslo Central has nineteen tracks, thirteen of which have connections through the Oslo Tunnel. The station has two buildings, the original Oslo East building and the newer main building for Oslo Central. Each building houses a large shopping centre. The square in front of the station is called Jernbanetorget.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Glasgow, Scotland: Central Station*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Located in Lerida, this station could be one out of most rated population/trains in Spain










It was refurbished to receive in 2003 high speed trains, several tracks have standard gauge (long distance), other ones Iberian gauge for regionals and commuter trains.

It has a main building with all facilities for passengers and this is a picture about tracks











Building was opened in 1860 with first train arriving this station. It was a partial stretch of further Madrid-Barcelona classic line.

Lerida has barely 140.000 citizens and few people in surroundings. No suburbs or other nearby towns. It is located quite near to city centre. There's a by-pass where more or less half of long distance trains use it to avoid crossing city centre and saving 15 minutes.

For a weekly day in winter, as an example, we have these trains

- 10 trains to Madrid
Northern Spain
- 2 to Bilbao and San Sebastian (joined half journey), 1 extra to Pamplona, enlarged to Vitoria on weekends
- 1 to Valladolid (link to Salamanca), expected to be direct this year
- 1 to Galicia (Vigo or La Coruña with link to the other city)
- 1 to Gijon 
(and therefore, several intermediate cities can have up to five trains)
- 2 trains to Seville and Malaga non-stop in Madrid. It takes a bit more than 3h30m Lleida-Cordoba (3 daily trains in summer)

All these trains call in Zaragoza, hence we can calculate number of links Zaragoza-Lleida

- all those trains above run till Barcelona, some trains coming from Madrid, to Figueras too, and, in addition, there are 6 more medium distance over high speed tracks in summer

plus regional trains in all directions that could be between only 3 per day up to 8 depending destination.


I guess not bad for a 140.000 city where there aren't too many town in the nearby and airport is not operating (and has been used only for a few international flights)


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Stockholm: Central Station*





The Stockholm Central Station currently serves as a limit to the district of Norrmalm, just next to the Historic District ("Gamla Stan"). Its area of influence goes beyond the buildings of the terminals, since its railway tracks system is extended for several blocks, parallel to the Barnhusviken canal, resulting in a barrier between both banks. It was built almost 150 years ago and is directly connected to the metro network and to the gigantic bus terminal (Cityterminalen).


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Sweden: Malmö Central Station*


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*Royal waiting room*
A royal waiting room is a space at a railway station that is set up to be used by the royal family when traveling by train. According to the protocol, the king never has to wait. So when the monarch arrives somewhere, everything is already ready.

However, this is not feasible for a train journey. The station is needed for regular train services and it is therefore not possible for the royal train to be put along the platform in advance, awaiting the royal family.

*Amsterdam Centraal Station*































































*The Hague Station Holland Spoor*






















































*Station Baarn*
Station Baarn is located close to one of the royal palaces.









































































Koninklijke trein by Frank, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Bruges, Belgium: Central Station (Gare Centrale) *


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Amsterdam: Central Station*




Amsterdam Centraal is the largest railway station of Amsterdam, Netherlands. A major international railway hub, it is used by 162,000 passengers a day, making it the second busiest railway station in the country after Utrecht Centraal and the most visited Rijksmonument of the Netherlands. National and international railway services at Amsterdam Centraal are provided by NS, the principal rail operator in the Netherlands. Amsterdam Centraal is the northern terminus of Amsterdam Metro Routes 51, 53, 54, and stop for 52 operated by municipal public transport operator GVB. It is also served by a number of GVB tram and ferry routes as well as local and regional bus routes operated by GVB, Connexxion and EBS. Amsterdam Centraal was designed by Dutch architect Pierre Cuypers and first opened in 1889. It features a Gothic, Renaissance Revival station building and a cast iron platform roof spanning approximately 40 metres. Since 1997, the station building, underground passages, metro station, and the surrounding area have been undergoing major reconstruction and renovation works to accommodate the North-South Line metro route, which was opened on 22 July 2018. Amsterdam Centraal has the second longest railway platform in the Netherlands with a length of 695 metres. 
(Source of Text)


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## Dasf Sturm (Jun 6, 2013)

*Roma Termini*, Italy.

Stazione Termini - Roma by Dasf Sturm, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Rotterdam: Central Station *




Rotterdam Centraal is the main railway station of the city Rotterdam in the Netherlands. The station received an average of 110,000 passengers daily in 2007. A total reconstruction of the station and its surroundings started in 2004 to cope with an increasing number of trains, for example the high-speed train between Amsterdam, Brussels and Paris, and to accommodate for RandstadRail. Furthermore, the existing station, especially the passenger tunnel, also became too small to handle the growing number of passengers. Traveller numbers were projected to be 320,000 per day in 2025. To cope with this increase, a new station was necessary. In June 2004, ProRail and the Municipality of Rotterdam awarded the a contract to Team CS, a cooperative between Benthem Crouwel Architekten, MVSA Meyer & Van Schooten Architects, and West 8, for transforming the existing plans into a design for the new Central Station. On 16 May 2006 Mayor Ivo Opstelten revealed a work of Onno Poiesz consisting of the word EXIT, which was mounted behind the windows of the facade. Some of the letters "CENTRAAL STATION" that stood on the roof of the station until its closing were put in a different order by Peter Hopman and Margien Reuvekamp of Bureau Lakenvelder to read "TRAAN LATEN" ("SHED A TEAR"). The final closure of the outdated station took place on September 2, 2007, in the presence of Mayor Opstelten, to allow for the demolition of the station. Between 16 January 2008 and the end of March 2008 the station was completely demolished. Passengers then, for years, had to use amenities housed in a temporary shelter, a smurf-blue building complex on Conrad Street on the northeast corner of the Groothandelsgebouw. The bicycle tunnel served as a temporary passenger tunnel. On 28 November 2012 the six-times-as-large, new passenger tunnel opened, and on 28 August 2013 the renovated bicycle tunnel opened; the so-called biscuits - artworks that had adorned the wings of the former Central Station - are now above the ends of the bicycle tunnel. The full completion of the station was on 13 March 2014, when the station was reopened by King Willem-Alexander. Rotterdam Centraal Station, as the station is now officially called - on the south side, at the explicit request of the citizens of Rotterdam, the name Centraal Station in the lettering that architect Van Ravensteyn had put on the old station, has returned - will obtain the status of world station, as it is on the international high-speed railway towards Belgium. Some modifications to accommodate security screening of Eurostar passengers from the UK are being made and are due to finish in March 2018.
(Source of Text)


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Barcelona-Sants Station*





Barcelona Sants is the main railway station in Barcelona, owned by Adif, the railway infrastructure agency of Spain. It has become the Catalan capital's most important transport hub - being the centre of Rodalies de Catalunya including Barcelona suburban railway services and regional services, as well as the main inter-city station for national and international destinations. The station is named after Sants, the neighbourhood of Barcelona in which it is located. New parts of the station have recently been remodeled to accommodate the Spanish high-speed train AVE in the city, which started serving the city on 20 February 2008. There is also an adjacent international bus station bearing the same name, and a link to the Sants Estació metro station that serves the railway station.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Barcelona: Estació de França (Railway Station) *


















*City: Barcelona
Community: Catalonia
Set: Estació de França (Railway Station) *




The Estació de França is one of the major railway stations in Barcelona. It's the second busiest railway station of the city after Barcelona-Sants in terms of regional and long-distance ridership. It is worth seeing in its own right for the restrained mix of classical and more modern style that is complete with decoration in marble, bronze and crystal and its modernista and art déco motifs. Over the last three decades it has been eclipsed as Barcelona's main station by the underground sprawl of Sants. Indeed, most other stations of Barcelona are at least partly underground. The station's status as the terminus for international trains from and through France ended with the discontinuance of the trenhotels in 2013, which coincided with the introduction of the new high-speed daytime services to Paris, Toulouse, Lyons and Marseilles, all of which call at or terminate at Sants. Part of the original building now belongs to Pompeu Fabra University, serving as its "França building".


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Madrid: Atocha Station*




Atocha is the largest railway station in Madrid. It is the primary station serving commuter trains (Cercanías), intercity and regional trains from the south, and the AVE high speed trains from Barcelona (Catalonia), Zaragoza (Aragon), Sevilla (Andalusia), Málaga (Andalusia), Valencia and Alicante (Levante Region). The station is in the Atocha neighborhood of the district of Arganzuela. The original façade faces Plaza del Emperador Carlos V, a site at which a variety of streets converge, including the Calle de Atocha, Paseo del Prado, Paseo de la Infanta Isabel, Avenida de la Ciudad de Barcelona, Calle de Méndez Álvaro, Paseo de las Delicias, Paseo de Santa María de la Cabeza, and Ronda de Atocha.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------

